# ABA NLB (ex yugo) league



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

if somebody is intreted. League started yesterday. Maybe it is not the strongest league in europ but this clubs trough history produced bigest number of basketball stars outside USA. From hall off famers Cosic, Dalipagic, Delibasic, Petrovic and other greats like Divac, Kukoc, Radja, Bodiroga... to today stars like Vujcic, Krstic, Udrih, Nahbar and others... Today is the same, every year best players are singing for rich european or NBA clubs. In history 4 teams won euroleague (Split 3, Cibona 2 and Partizan and Bosna 1), and other big trophys. This league is made from best clubs from ex Yugoslavia (Croatia, Slovenia, Serbia, BiH and Montenegro. Macedonia still dosen't have team). 

This year teams are:
Cibona, Split, Zagreb, Zadar(Croatia), Partizan, Red star, Vojvodina, Hemofarm, FMP(Serbia), Olimpija, Helios, Krka(Slovenia), Bosna(Bih) and Buducnost(Montenegro)


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

First round resalts

Partizan-Krka 74:67 
Helios-Bosna 74:79
Hemofarm-Cibona 86:76
Zadar-Split 81:67
Zagreb-Vojvodina 81:90
Buducnost-Olimpija 82:73
FMP-Zvezda 78:84

Ante Tomic was MVP of first round with 20pts. 12rbs 2as. 3st 1bl and index 36. Also smo other young stars like Tepic, Macvan, Samardziski and Keselj had great nights.

oficial site adress (on english):
http://www.adriaticbasket.com/


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I've always loved watching great young players come from this region and these clubs. It's a shame so many seem to abandon it as soon as possible (although it is entirely understandable) for the bigger money in Spain, Italy, Greece, America, etc.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

yea, but that is reality that we have to deal with. And it's not big problem when players like Ukic, Tomas or Pekovic sing for some rich club. It is problem when they almost like stealing talents like Mirotic, Dzedovic and B. Bogdanovic. And I know that they are all over kids (D.Saric, B.Barac, D.Bogdanovic, M.Ramljak some of the names you will know in future) trying to get them before they sing first contracts, an many of them did't even play for junior teams, not to mention senior team. That could realy destroy our basketball


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

Higlights from game Split-Zadar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkfiEUDR67w

With this game KK Zadar opend new gym KC Kreso Cosic in small town crazy for basketball and mowed from old one Jazine what was considerd tample of not just Croatian basketball but also ex Yugo basketball. Sybolicly or not game opend young talent PF M. Delas (90. 206) and last point scored PG T. Prostran (91. 183). 

one small picture from old gym Jazine. MUST WATCH!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd6PyubX_lk&feature=related


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

2. round Updated: 07.10.2008. @ 23:55 
Game Result Date & Time Info 
Krka : Crvena zvezda 56:83 Tuesday, 07.10.2008. 20:00 
Union Olimpija : FMP 88:81 Tuesday, 07.10.2008. 19:00 
Vojvodina Srbijagas : Budućnost m:tel 76:85 Tuesday, 07.10.2008. 20:00 
Split CO : Zagreb CO 76:54 Tuesday, 07.10.2008. 19:00 
Cibona : Zadar 87:94 Tuesday, 07.10.2008. 20:00 
Bosna ASA BHT : Hemofarm STADA 67:78 Tuesday, 07.10.2008. 20:00 
Partizan : Helios Domžale 81:65 Tuesday, 07.10.2008. 20:00


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

3. round Updated: 12.10.2008. @ 21:31 

Helios Domžale : Krka 56:75 
Hemofarm STADA : Partizan 73:74 
Zadar : Bosna ASA BHT 101:57 
Zagreb CO : Cibona 88:89 
Budućnost m:tel : Split CO 85:68 
FMP : Vojvodina Srbijagas ot 99:90 
Crvena zvezda : Union Olimpija 84:77


----------

